# ABT



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ABT (misseos)*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

*Re: ABT (SoCalMan)*


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ABT (misseos)*

Looks very nice. Smooth clean flow of lines. Is it simply attached with 2-sided tape, I assume? Looks good on your car... really a nice addition.
PS: To any *moderator *who reads this thread... might i suggest you alter the title to add "spoiler" in it, not just ABT...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ABT (misseos)*

did you get other mods from ABT, such as tuning, or just the spoiler?
William


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: ABT (misseos)*

Hey Misseos,
See you finally did it! Looks hot! now we're twins....kinda sorta








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ABT (misseos)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope to have mine in a few more weeks.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ABT (theothereos)*

you just keep making me jealous!!
did you go through Abt-USA ? Their website doesn't give much detail at all.
was tuning available also, or are you just going for the spoiler?
I have to admit, the idea of having German tuning through Abt is very tempting, and that spoiler looks great!
I wonder if the difference in HP claims between Abt and APR is from the difference in measuring at the engine vs at the wheel? (British HP, which is equiv to German, is measured at the wheel, where other inefficiencies are factored, while American HP is measured at the engine, for a higher number on the same engine)
If this was offered through my VW dealer, I would have rolled it into the original purchase.
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:50 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Nice wheels*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Nice wheels (liquid stereo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Nice wheels (AbtSportsline)*

I normaly don'tike ABT bodywork but this I LOVE


----------



## Milou_1968 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: ABT (misseos)*

Bonjour val
Here is another rear spoiler for the OES
















This is not mine , I am ordering an 2008 EOS 3.2 Black/Black

_Modified by Milou_1968 at 8:06 PM 7-22-2007_


_Modified by Milou_1968 at 8:32 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ABT (Milou_1968)*

Pascal
Welcome to the forum. You might want to check the URLs.. You're going to need something starting with http://domainname if you want the rest of use to see your pictures..

If you do not have access to a webserver try using something like Picasa or Yahoo pictures to host your photos

-M


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:56 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

*Re: ABT (Milou_1968)*

trop voyant à mon gout








je préfère plus discret


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: ABT (misseos)*

Miss EOS, you should speak English Here, as you live in ... Waterloo ...






















Bougy


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ABT (bougy)*

Hey I can use google to translate just like everyone else;-) I like the ABT stuff, unfortunately it's not easy to get around here.


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: ABT (kpiskin)*

that spoiler would look sick moulded!


----------



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

*Re: ABT (bougy)*









I don't speak english Bouguy







I'm sorry 
vive Waterloo


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: ABT (misseos)*

Buy a Peugeot CC then ! AND DRINK FRENCH WINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

